# Childrens TV



## Adasunshine

Was just posting on another thread about how bad Childrens TV is today (teletubbies, Bobinogs, Barney etc) and thought I'd start a thread and see what all your *favourite* Childrens TV shows were. Here's a few of mine, well, the ones I remember at this moment anyway....

Tea Bag
Bananaman
Count Duckula
Dangermouse
Looney Tunes Cartoons (although still like them now so maybe don't qualify as kids tv)
Trap Door
Round the Bend (anyone else remember this?)
Thunder-Thunder-Thunder-Thunder Cats
Button Moon
Stoppit & Tidy up

That's all I can think of right this minute, feel free to add any more suggestions...

  

xx


----------



## cornelius

tiktak


----------



## Rosemary

Bill and Ben and little Weed...


----------



## Adasunshine

I forgot James the Cat - how could I?

xx


----------



## sanityassassin

don't remember round the bend but I do remember round the twist an Austrailian kids show other favourites include

Dogtanian and the threee muskahounds
Cities of gold 
Battle of the planets
Jamie and the magic torch


----------



## Omega

Round the Bend, remember some snippets, Doc Crock as the host, sailed a little close to the wind for a Kids TV Programme.


----------



## Adasunshine

YES! Omega, I'm so glad you remember it, my brother and I were beginning to think we imagined it, it's not on any of the kids TV websites and no-one we know remembers it!

Can't believe I forgot Dogtanian, I used to have the vids and everything!

Did anyone ever get up early enough to watch Sharky & George or Jase & the Wheeled Warriors? They were cool too.

xx


----------



## Omega

I thought Tea Bag was good as well. 

Dangermouse was just pure class.


----------



## chrispenycate

It's looking at this thread I realise how long I've been away- apart from the flower pot men, I've never heard of *any* of those programs. Of course wedidn't have a television in the house till I was ten, and never generated any offspring myself, but even so!


----------



## sanityassassin

I loved jase and the wheeled warriors

Just out of curiosity does anyone remember the cartoon M.A.S.K noone I've asked remembers it


----------



## Omega

I have heard about M.A.S.K.


----------



## Adasunshine

My partner says he remembers M.A.S.K. something about cars, being a bit like transformers but had guns and stuff? He even had a toy 

xx


----------



## lizzybob

Oh my gosh - I love so many of these shows. Kid's TV now is no where near as good as it used to be and they say it is more intelligent? ... pah! Me thinks not.

Some of my fav shows were

Dangermouse
Button Moon
Round the Twist
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Poddington Peas
Bananaman
Trapdoor
Count Duckula
Sesame Street
Super Ted (when I was up in Scotland staying at my nan's I used to watch it in Gaelic)
X-Men

I'm sure there were more but I can't seem to remember them atm


----------



## littlemissattitude

Don't worry about it Chris.  With the exception of Looney Tunes and Sesame Street, I don't know any of these either.

I'm old, but these are the ones I remember liking:

*Rocky & Bullwinkle and Friends* (but we all know those weren't really written for children); my favorite was Fractured Fairy Tales 

*The Flintstones* - I can remember watching the first episode the first time it was on, when I was about 5 years old.

*The Jetsons*

*Roadrunner*

When I got a little older (say, junior high-ish), there were still a few saturday mornings cartoons I enjoyed, including *Underdog* and *George of the Jungle* (way before the Brendan Fraser film, which was also fun).

Although I do have to say that when I was at university, some of us in my Latin II class got into the habit of getting to class early and watching *Teletubbies* before tackling all those declensions.


----------



## Omega

Don't forget:

Bagpuss
Fingermouse
Terrahawks
Thunderbirds
Stingray
Joe 90


----------



## edott

Sesame Street
Thundar the Barbarian
looney toons


----------



## Alysheba

The Electric Company
The Great Space Coaster
He-Man 
Inspector Gadget
Thundercats
Speed Racer
Today's Special
Pinwheel
The Flintstones
Tom And Jerry
The Adventures Of Black Beauty
She-Ra
Fraggle Rock


----------



## cornelius

Samson! I don't think that's international though.
It's a series ( not cartoon) about a talking dog
( a puppet afcourse)


----------



## nixie

Most have all ready been mentioned but I loved

The Clangers
Mr Ben
Willow the Wisp
Deputy Dawg
Hong Kong Phoey
Wacky Races
Dastardly and Mutley


----------



## Esioul

Thomas the Tank Engine was great.


----------



## Thunderchild

wow I just realised how many of the shows I watched as a kid were British.

I probally have a small fortune in origonal transformers merchndise stored somewhere and I also liked robotech and a few Australian shows : Round the twist, Spellbinder and Escape from Jupiter.


----------



## hermi-nomi

Kids TV was defiantly better when I was younger (say 10 years ago)
I was going to post yesterday, but was struggleing to remember the name of a show ~ Alysheba remembered it though ~ Thundercats! Alysheba, you sure had/have great taste in kids shows. Amongst the shows I remember fondly are;

Thundercats
Inspector Gadget
Top Cat
She-ra and He-man
Care Bears
Dangermouse
Trap Door      }
Button Moon  } going back some years there  

And finally ... anyone remember Super Gran?
And what was that programme with the boy who turned into a dog?  

As I say, kids TV was better ... remember how She-ra and Care Bears always had like, a moral to the show?


----------



## Jason_Taverner

MASK
thundercats
he-man
jace and the wheeled warriors
city of gold
transformers
Ulyess 
one I can remember what its called they had holograms on there chest of animals medievil wepons but it was in the future and the found some machines


----------



## hermi-nomi

Jason, that programme might well be [whisper]Mighty Morphin Power Rangers[/whisper]


----------



## Adasunshine

The programme about turning into a dog is WOOF! and the boys name was Eric!!!

I used to watch that too and yes I remember Super Gran although it wasn't one of my faves, I did however, like Simon and the Witch.

Hermi-nomi, you seem to be roughly the same age as me _and _from Essex like me too! Love that Care Bears choice, I used to love that and I even had Cheer Bear and Birthday Bear, although the one I really wanted was Bedtime Bear but it seems that was everyone's favourite and I never got it!!!

Also used to have My Little Pony Dreamcastle and Stable - hmmmm, maybe I shouldn't admit to these things in public....  

You're all bringing back some great memories!

EDIT: For those few of you who do remember Round the Bend, I've _finally_ found a site for it http://homepage.ntlworld.com/orgers/rtb/index.htm, apparently, it was Australian - who'd have thought it?  

xx


----------



## Thadlerian

Esioul said:
			
		

> Thomas the Tank Engine was great.


Agreed. The models and the setting were amazing. I can't play Transport Tycoon without thinking of Thomas the Tank Engine


----------



## Rosemary

Have just remembered The Borrowers and then their was the Wombles of Wimbledon that my son used to watch ...


----------



## Salazar

The Rugrats, Postman Pat and that Dinosaur Family show I don't remember what it's called?


----------



## Omega

Salazar said:
			
		

> The Rugrats, Postman Pat and that Dinosaur Family show I don't remember what it's called?



Funnily enough it was called "Dinosaurs" and it was the Sinclair family:

http://uk.imdb.com/title/tt0101081/

Can't believe it ended 12 years ago. Doesn't time fly?


----------



## kyektulu

*When I was younger my fave cartoons were:

 Dungeons & Dragons
Tom And Jerry
Ducktails
 Bagpuss
 Scooby Doo
 Dangermouse
 Simpsons
 Top Cat
Charlie Brown/ Snoopy
Daffy Duck
Bugs Bunny
Donald Duck 
Mickey Mouse
Wallace and Gromit
Pink Panther
Cat in The Hat
He Man
Xmen
Road Runner
Tailspin
Wackey Races
Yogi Bear

*


----------



## Omega

Road Runner was great especially the one cartoon when Wile E Coyote finally gets Road Runner, but Road Runner had grown to 50 feet tall and I think he held up a sign "What do I do now?"


----------



## hermi-nomi

Adasunshine wrote; 





> Also used to have My Little Pony Dreamcastle and Stable


Yeah, I had the Dream castle too and ... I had the She-ra castle and dolls too  
Thanks for naming Woof   I don't think I actually watched Super Gran ... not for long anyway, I just remember it being on.

I though of some more: Rainbow and that programme with Grotbags the witch... not to mention Sooty and Sweep ... and Bodger and Badger ~ oh, and Teddy Ruxpin ...

Salazar and Omega, thanks for mentioning the Dinosaurs. I used to really enjoy that show ~ I was abit older then though (probably about 13/14) and I have tried to mention shows from before then. Good memories though ~ anyone remember Wizadora? I couldn't stand it but everyone at school (senior school, i might add) used to sing the theme tune


----------



## Marky Lazer

Freggle Rock, by a few miles.


----------



## Alysheba

Adasunshine said:
			
		

> Also used to have My Little Pony Dreamcastle and Stable - hmmmm, maybe I shouldn't admit to these things in public....
> 
> xx



LOLOL... I loved every cartoon that had horses in it. Besides She-Ra, I also watched:
My Little Pony
Rainbow Bright
The Lone Ranger (this one was my favorite. I had the horses and dolls and a lunch box). 
Dungeons And Dragons (I loved the unicorn)

There was another one I can't remember the name of that was a Hannah-Barbara cartoon. It had 3 main characters (A barbarian, a woman, and another humanoid creature). They all rode horses too. That's one reason why I watched.


----------



## hermi-nomi

Rainbow Bright! OMG Rainbow Bright!!!
I had the wallpaper, the dolls and the quilt cover! (In fact, I think my younger sister now has that quilt cover...) I was only about five/six at the time ... there was a character with bright red hair and one with yellow hair? OMG ... the memories ... (am in spasms of delight down memory lane ...)


----------



## cornelius

aah, the power rangers, yes...
don't like what they've done to it, but the series I watched where better than the ones they show now...
maybe it has sth to do with me gettin' old... naah.


----------



## Marky Lazer

Power Rangers has never been good.


----------



## cornelius

that's your opinion, Marky. IMo it was quite entertaining. sure the episodes always ended the same, and sure the monsters were sometimes funny instead of scary, but hey, the pre-teen kid in me loved it.


----------



## Salazar

Omega said:
			
		

> Road Runner was great especially the one cartoon when Wile E Coyote finally gets Road Runner, but Road Runner had grown to 50 feet tall and I think he held up a sign "What do I do now?"


 
That was an awesome episode! I remember that. I don't remember what he did at the end very well but I think he's just over-whelmed that he did it. I don't blame him, think of the pain!


----------



## Priv8eye

Kids TV in my day was so much better than the stuff my kids watch just now.

I remember:

Magic Roundabout
Mary, Mungo and MIdge
Bagpuss
Trumpton and all its connected tales
Fingermouse
thunderbirds
and Bod


----------



## the_faery_queen

dungeons and dragons
dogatnaion
the tripods
ulysess 31
james and his magic torch
terrahawks
fingermouse
bagpuss!

and some bbc one drama things, like century falls
and i guess, cities of gold (the mysterious kind)
have a fair few of these things on dvd now. happily!
oh and box of delights


----------



## Priv8eye

Talking to my kids teacher last night and realised I'd forgotten Mr Ben! (who, it was pointed out is now dating Pauline Fowler)


----------



## Omega

Sure about that, just checked and Mr Ben was narrated by Ray Brooks, unless Ian Lavender is no longer Pauline's knight in shining armour.


----------



## euphemist

_Captain Planet_ was the bomb. Seriously. 
_E.C._ - no one I know remembers this, but it was about this little doll thing that didn't have a face, or something. I don't really remember much, just that I loved it.
_Johnson and Friends_. About these toys that came to life and stuff. Way better than Toy Story.
_Rugrats
Power Rangers_


----------



## kyektulu

hermi-nomi said:
			
		

> Rainbow Bright! OMG Rainbow Bright!!!
> I had the wallpaper, the dolls and the quilt cover! (In fact, I think my younger sister now has that quilt cover...) I was only about five/six at the time ... there was a character with bright red hair and one with yellow hair? OMG ... the memories ... (am in spasms of delight down memory lane ...)



*My sister used to love this cartoon... 
For some reason I didnt like it... maybe because she did** like it. 

My bro was a huge transformewrs fan, he had lots of the figures. 
Even a big scorpianox and op otmus prime... (right names?.)
*


----------



## Niolani

OMG! I had forgotten about some of these shows. I remember most of the ones mentioned that sreened in the 80's and 90's. 
I loved Inspector Gadjet, my cousin and I would always argue about who got to be Penny.
Remember Strawberry Shortcake?
Sheera was a fav of mine too, I'd swing the hose around & pretend it was her magic sword.
Does anyone remember Puddle Lane? It was a Brittish show with a wizard and a magic storytelling puddle, a snake called Snodgrass and there was a gazebo out the back?
What about Monkey Magic? I loved that show.
Anyone remember this show that had the guy from Drop Dead Fred sitting in this green armchair that moved while he told stories?
Bananna Man and Superted were good. Anyone remember The Raggydolls? What about Fat Tulip's Garden?
The Ewoks?!! They were a cartoon and they even had a few videos.
Transformers, more than meets the eye.
The Smurfs!
I remember Sooty and Swee. Sesame Street was great. I even have a movie of Sesame Street where Big Bird runs away and gets painted blue and cries but it all turns out all right in the end.
Gumby!    Babar!   Pinky and the Brain!   Jimbo, that aeroplane!(not Budgie)
Chip and Dale!    Lambchop's Play Along!    Alf! (there's even a movie)
Pound Puppies!
In australia we had a real people Blinky Bill.
There are so many. I still have my Alf, Blinky bill puppets, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle Raphael figurine,My Little Ponies, Ariel the little Mermaid books & figurines,a Pound Puppy, The Muppets babies figurines but I lost my Smurf stuffed toy and my big Rainbow Bright doll as well. I still like to collect toys from my childhood even though they're today's versions but they're still alright (luckily I had two of the proper Cabbage Patch dolls when I was a kid) so now I've got a Care Bear and a My Little Pony plush as well.


----------



## Thadlerian

Oh, come on!

Animals of Farthing Wood, damnit!

I kept wondering if anyone would mention it, but no...
Seriously, people?


----------



## Adasunshine

The Animals of Farthing Wood!!!!! OH MY GOD!

I cannot believe I left it out, I used to watch this program whenever it was on! Thank you Thadlerian.

xx


----------



## kyektulu

*Animals Of Farthing Wood.    
I LOVED this series when I was a child, It has been soooo long since I have seen it. 
I think it was my fave show.
I didnt post it as, to be honest, I had forgotten about it.*


----------



## weaveworld

*I remember  a few:

Willo The Wisp

Chorlton and The Wheelies

Mr Benn

Candlewick Green (the woman had no feel, and sort of slide about the place). 

There was another Candlewick Green sort of programme but I can't remember the name.

Bagpuss (we will fix it, we will fix it - how cool were the mice)

And my all time favourite

Jamie And The Magic Torch  - I loved that programme 
*


----------



## McMurphy

Living most of my childhood near the Canadian border, I got both American and Canadian television off of the good old rabbit ears. That being the case, I remember watching Sesame Street that taught the fundimentals of English and French (as opposed to Spanish in the rest of the country), along with Mr Dress-Up (RIP).

The following series, for better or worse, are the children's television I remember enjoying as a child:

Mr. Rogers  (for some reason I found the toy cars cursing around in the model town fasnicating....not to mention the household trolly)

Silver Spoons (I know it isn't a children's show, per say, but he had a bed shaped like a car....God, did I want that)

Wonder Woman (I even went as far as buying the first season on DVD last year)

Batman & Robin (Kapow!)

Scooby Doo (remember the one where they met Batman, Robin, and the Joker? That blew my mind as a child. It was a secret meeting I wasn't supposed to know about or something.)

Fraggle Rock (I was a spaz...it spoke to me)

The Muppet Show (The one where they played out a murder mystery scared the crap out of me)

Voltron

Transformers

G-Bots (Simply because it was a cheap version of the previous two, and my parents could afford the toys.)

M.A.S.K (If you remember that series, you are cool.)

Pee-Wee's Playhouse (Yes, yes, I know....)

Super Powers (Essentially made to sell a toy line where you made the DC heroes fists pump by squeezing their legs together.)

JEM (I had sisters...)

Masters of the Universe (Ever go back and watch the original series?  What crap.)

Thundercats (The outtakes that leaked online will NEVER end up on the DVD release)

Inspector Gadget  (GO, GO, Get Smart!)

Advanced Dungeons and Dragons (Until, that is, a kid jumped off a bridge after dying in the game, and the show got pulled because it supposely supported devil worship. Yeah, so what? So did "The Littles")

Danger Mouse

Pac-Man

..........................................
 

Okay, the list could go on and on...I watched a lot of television as a little kid.


----------



## kyektulu

McMurphy said:
			
		

> Pac-Man



*Pac man....? 

Was that a TV show?

Thought it was just a game?*


----------



## weaveworld

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *Pac man....?
> 
> Was that a TV show?
> 
> Thought it was just a game?*


*I think there was a cartoon, I heard of it but I don't remember it, I, myself have three pacman games for my gameboy, miss pacman, pacman world and pacman.  Now, that is whole lotta pacman!

weave
*


----------



## McMurphy

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *Pac man....?
> 
> Was that a TV show?
> 
> Thought it was just a game?*



Oh, in the Pac Mania days of the '80s, Pac-Man was everything you could think of...from games to toothbrushes.  I even remember sitting in a rocking chairs with a box of Pac-Man cereal, picking out all the marshmallow ghosts.

The cartoon was on for two seasons, kicking out 43 episodes.  Click HERE for some information on the show and even a detailed episode list for the series.


----------



## weaveworld

McMurphy said:
			
		

> Oh, in the Pac Mania days of the '80s, Pac-Man was everything you could think of...from games to toothbrushes.  I even remember sitting in a rocking chairs with a box of Pac-Man cereal, picking out all the marshmallow ghosts.
> 
> The cartoon was on for two seasons, kicking out 43 episodes.  Click HERE for some information on the show and even a detailed episode list for the series.



*Very interesting - Thanks *


----------



## GrownUp

McMurphy said:
			
		

> Oh, in the Pac Mania days of the '80s, Pac-Man was everything you could think of...from games to toothbrushes. I even remember sitting in a rocking chairs with a box of Pac-Man cereal, picking out all the marshmallow ghosts.
> 
> The cartoon was on for two seasons, kicking out 43 episodes. Click HERE for some information on the show and even a detailed episode list for the series.


 
I used to have a miniature arcade version of PacMan. You know, those hooded booths you get in arcades, a small version of one of those. It was ace.

AND I had the board game version as well. It had magnetic ball bearings and metal croquet hoops and - well come to think of it it didn't bear the strongest resemblence to the computer game version - but there you are. I don't remember where I got them, and I don't know where they are now. But they live on in my heart.

(I do still have the 'Donkey Kong II' handheld I had then. It still works. In the early 1980's they built computer games to last.)


----------



## Adasunshine

I've just got to add something...

I started this thread because I was dismayed at the state of Children's TV today but lo and behold! I have found the most wonderful cartoon on CBeebies.  It's called Charlie & Lola and I just love it - anyone else managed to catch this or am I alone???

xx


----------



## kyektulu

*Pac man cerial... lol.

Now that is taking things to far!

Bagpuss was brillient, anyone remember gummi bears and count duckula? 
*


----------



## kyektulu

*More that I have just remembered and loved.

Spot

Are You Afraid Of The Dark, more recent, teens

Pink Panther

Casper

Ghost Busters

Henry The Cat

Paddington Bear

KnightMare

Tail Spin

Top Cat
*


----------



## Niolani

Yeah, I remember the Gummi Bears and Are You Afraid of the Dark? My friends and I would put a torch under our faces and retell stories we'd watched on it. I also remember Count Duckula with it's groovy title song.


----------



## hermi-nomi

Are you Afraid of the Dark, Ghost Busters, Gummi Bears and Count Duckula!

Squeeeeeeeeeeeee

I know this is really sad, but I went through a phase of calling one of my mates a gummi bear when she lost her front teeth ... as she was gummy...

Would Happy Days count as a childrens programme, or as a sitcom?


----------



## Adasunshine

I forgot about Are You Afraid of the Dark!!!

Brings to mind Pete and Pete too.

xx


----------



## Niolani

One of my favorite kids shows now are The Big Knights. I just like the illustration style and how they're really loud and are always doing something wrong but it all turns out alright. It just makes me laugh.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Does anyone else remember an animated series called Knig Arthur and the Knights of Justice - it was about this american football team (led by Arthur Knight, natch) who are drawn back in time to medieval England by Merlin as the original King Arthur and his knights have been kidnapped by Mordred.
It was silly nonsense, but quite amusing.


----------



## Adasunshine

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> Does anyone else remember an animated series called Knig Arthur and the Knights of Justice - it was about this american football team (led by Arthur Knight, natch) who are drawn back in time to medieval England by Merlin as the original King Arthur and his knights have been kidnapped by Mordred.
> It was silly nonsense, but quite amusing.


 
This post has triggered something in my brain, I actually think I've watched this!!!!

Blimey, innit amaaaaazing what info the brain actually holds without you knowing!

xx


----------



## Paige Turner

Herculoids, baby! 

As a kid, I was desperate for a laser dragon for a pet, despite the obvious feeding and cleanliness issues.


----------



## Stenevor

First memories of TV for me were

The Clangers
Mister Ben
Mary, Mungo and Midge
Crystal tips and Alistair
Captain Pugwash
Camberwick Green
Trumpton
Rainbow
Playschool-My mum didnt like me watching it when Toni Arthur was on it.No idea why that sticks in my head. 
Playaway
Bagpuss-I still remember the chocolate biscuit machine episode.

Too many others to mention. Have a look here for more TV nostalgia http://www.skooldays.com/Television/m-nostalgia.htm


----------



## Niolani

Does anyone remember this show with big puppet knights including Sir Lancelot, and they were in space? I don't remember much more than that sorry.


----------



## hermi-nomi

I know this is really random, but I heard on Radio 1 (Uk station) that Rainbow won some sort of poll of childrens telly, but they don't say anything about the poll ~ or anything. Does anyone know any more about this?


----------



## weaveworld

*I used to love The Real Ghostbusters cartoon I loved Slimer in it.*


----------



## Denie Alconn

ghost busters and animaniacs, hardly anything beats that


----------



## cornelius

the ?tick?

purple superhero with butterfly sidekick... anyone?


----------



## tiny99

wow....I'd forgotten half of these, so glad you guys have awoken so many memories for me. off the top of my head, a couple of classics.."The Trap Door" and "Vikki The Viking"


----------



## YOSSARIAN

Does anyone here watch Wonder Showzen?  In the States it's on MTV2-I don't know if it's on elsewhere.  It's a children's show in that children and puppets star in the show, but it's really a dark parody of Sesame Street and other children's programming.  They have these kids say unbelievably twisted things!  The new episodes start Friday night March 31.  If you like dark humor and satirical commentary WATCH THIS SHOW!  I don't recommend watching it with your children.


----------



## hermi-nomi

Okay, I'm being really random again, but the poll I mentioned in my last post appears to have been run by the UKs Channel 4 to count down the top hundred ... It's mentioned in an article about Trumpton at http://entertainment.msn.co.uk/tv/trumpton/Default.asp which says,



> In a recent Channel 4 poll of the 100 Greatest Kids' TV Shows, Trumpton came in at No 22.


As I said, Rainbow was at #one. I feel better for clarifing that  There's clips of Trumpton at the above link too


----------



## Adasunshine

Just remembered another one...

Captain Planet - my brothers & I used to love this!!! 

*walks off singing "Captain Planet, he's our hero, gonna take pollution down to zero..."*  

xx


----------



## Briareus Delta

Adasunshine said:
			
		

> I've just got to add something...
> 
> I started this thread because I was dismayed at the state of Children's TV today but lo and behold! I have found the most wonderful cartoon on CBeebies. It's called Charlie & Lola and I just love it - anyone else managed to catch this or am I alone???
> 
> xx


 
I haven't actually seen Charlie & Lola but it is based upon a series of books by Lauren Child, the first one of which is _I Will Not Ever Never Eat a Tomato_. I used to read them with my daughter when she was six or seven. Really excellent if you have kids.

My own favourite series when I was young was _The Tomorrow People _(early interest in sci-fi!). I can't recall being hooked on any cartoon series then but as an adult, I absolutely loved _Attack of the Killer Tomatoes _and also _The Toxic Crusader_ - so many stupid jokes, they were surely written more for adults anyway.


----------



## fancying_fantasy

My sister and I love the Charlie and Lola show! Maybe it's because I adore their accents and the fact that their little kids sometimes using these big words, that you don't hear kids using these days. I just like it. 
Other shows I watched as a kid and sometimes miss are:
-Talespin
-Chip and Dale Rescue Rangers
-Darkwing Duck!
-The Wuzzles (I think that's how its spelled, I haven't seen this show in forever.)
-Muppet Babies
-Quack Pack
-Under the Umbrella Tree

I know there's more by memory is a little foggy.


----------



## Roboripper

my faves were...

He-Man and the Masters of the Universe
Transformers
Alias the Jester
Mr Rossi
Thundercats
Round The Bend
Round The Twist
Pinwheel
Count Duckula
Rent-a-Ghost
Ren and Stimpy
Jamie and the Magic Torch

does anyone remember a cartoon called Blackstar?  it was the fore-runner to He-Man, made by Filmation and was about an astronaught from Earth called John Blackstar who crash lands on an alien planet and he has to fight the evil ruler to reunite the two halves of the Star Sword or some such and save the day.


----------



## Omega

Here were my favourites:

Ulysees 31 (not too sure about the spelling)
Battle of The Planets
Thundercats (even though I rarely admit it)
Dangermouse

There are some other obscure ones I cannot remember off the top of my head.


----------



## tangaloomababe

Originally posted by Chris



> It's looking at this thread I realise how long I've been away- apart from the flower pot men, I've never heard of *any* of those programs.


Its Ok Chris, there are not to many I have heard of and I have a son who is only 17.
Still he was into umm whats the name of it, has Goku and Vegeta and Trucks (what a name for someone, trunks) and he liked Pokemon for awhile. Then his tastes were Ren and Stimpy, I think prior to all that it was Spongebob.

As a child I didn't watch a great deal of television, we were limited in television, firstly because I grew up in a country town and we only had two channels, one being the ABC. As a child I remember being outdoors alot playing ball games or riding my bike.  
I do remember Bill & Ben though and Thunderbirds.


----------



## Rosemary

Oh... I forgot Muffin The Mule, Andy Pandy and Swallows and Amozons.

These days my favourite children's show is Hi5 !!  Brilliant for dancing to, especially when the grandchildren are here!!


----------



## Jack

Ulysses 31 was a fav, think everyone got everything else I watched - God I feel old. They dont make them like they used too. 

Liked cities of gold alot too


----------



## Tillane

Jack said:


> Ulysses 31 was a fav


Good call.  Loved Uylsses 31 when I was a kid.  My first introduction to proper animation...


----------



## Snowdog

Rosemary said:


> Oh... I forgot Muffin The Mule, Andy Pandy and Swallows and Amozons.



I hated Andy Pandy. Even at a very young age I just knew that there was something not quite right about him - but then I've always found talking dolls a bit sinister. Teddy was OK though.

Favourite kids programs dredged up from yesteryear...

The Woodentops
Tales Of The Riverbank
Twizzle
Stingray
Flipper
The Forest Rangers
Riptide (the original Aussie version)
F-Troop (not sure that counts as a kid's program)

My sister's favourite was White Horses, which I couldn't stand except for the theme tune, and Belle and Sebastian, which was equally barf-making.


----------



## Quokka

McMurphy said:


> Oh, in the Pac Mania days of the '80s, Pac-Man was everything you could think of...from games to toothbrushes. I even remember sitting in a rocking chairs with a box of Pac-Man cereal, picking out all the marshmallow ghosts.
> 
> The cartoon was on for two seasons, kicking out 43 episodes. Click HERE for some information on the show and even a detailed episode list for the series.


 

I remember there was a Christmas special they used to put on each year. From memory it was the usual story with Santa Claus crash landing in Pac Land and Pac-Man and family (yes, PacMan and Miss PacMan eventually had baby PacMan  ) saving the day, I think in the end they fed those power up things to Rudolf and the other Raindeer.

Hmm.... holiday specials may have to start a thread for them too, just thinking about it there were heaps I remember being played year after year, Family Circus Christmas Special, never read the comic strip or saw the cartoons but we still got their christmas special every year.


But for other kids shows I watched growing up...

Astroboy
Battle of the Planets
Ulysses 21 
Robotech
Transformers
He-Man
Starblazers
Voltron
Monkey



and does anyone else remember a little five minute cartoon called Dr Snuggles?


----------



## manephelien

I do remember Doctor Snuggles from my childhood. They're even making new episodes! The pilot is available online from YouTube. I didn't watch much TV at all until I was 12, so before then I had no favorite TV shows as I saw them mainly when we visited my grandparents.

I do remember liking Transformers, Spider-man and He-Man a lot when I was 12, although at the same time I was also watching things like re-runs of Star Trek TOS and Knight Rider.


----------



## Pyan

Gods, some of these posts make me feel old!

My era?








* Andy Pandy
The Woodentops
Picture Book
Bill and Ben
Rag, Tag and Bobtail*

I think I'll just go for my afternoon nap..........


----------



## ice.monkey

> I think I'll just go for my afternoon nap..........


 
At 06:14am. I don't think someone's learnt their clock very well, now have they?

Most of my favourites have been named, but I used to love the holidays when they'd stick on the old black & white serialisations like 'Flash Gordon' and I also loved the camp 1960's Batman. Kapow!


----------



## Snowdog

One more needs to be mentioned, which everyone of my generation from the UK will remember, because it was put on every school holiday for years - The Adventures Of Robinson Crusoe with Robert Hoffman.


----------



## Stone

> one I can remember what its called they had holograms on there chest of animals medievil wepons but it was in the future and the found some machines


 
been a while since this post but i think Jason you may have been talking about an 80s cartoon called *Visionaries* - sounds a lot like it 



> Most of my favourites have been named, but I used to love the holidays when they'd stick on the old black & white serialisations like 'Flash Gordon' and I also loved the camp 1960's Batman. Kapow!


 
Superb, not forgetting *Buck Rogers* and *Rocketman* from the old days of Black and White serial TV in school hols - also the *Banana Splits* was a fav and *Champion the Wonder Horse*

I'm also going to throw in *The Flumps*, little hairy creatures with big feet and wooly hats and not forgetting "remember your a *Womble*..."

Also remembering *Batfink *(my wings are like a shield of steel), *Mighty Mouse* (..here he comes to save the day..) and *Birdman* - ahh those were the days


----------



## cheesemiester1

CAPTAIN POWER
Ninja Turtles (80's not the new crap)
Transformers
Masters of the universe
PeeWee herman
Bozo the clown

The 80's...Best time for tv ever....what's happened to children's programming??????


----------



## Jeffbert

Sorry for reviving an old thread, but anyone remember *Kukla, Fran and Ollie*?

http://kukla.tv/


----------



## leah36

Button Moon,  Fraggle Rock, The muppet show, super ted, looney toons,  rentaghost, blue peter, rhubarb and custard, mr benn, ivor the engine, willo the wisp


----------



## Harpo




----------



## Orcadian

Tales of the Riverbank.
Noggin the Nog.
Fireball XL5.


----------



## BAYLOR

Qt Hush
Tennessee  Tuxedo
Journey to The Center of the Earth
Fantastic Voyage
The Famous Adventure of Mr Mcgoo
The Flintstones
 The Jetsons
Rocky and Bullwinkle
Clutch Cargo
Captain  Fathom
Space Angel
Gigantor
Prince Planet
 Kimba The White  Lion
Astroboy
Speed Racer
Starvengers
Grandizer
Danguard Ace
The Young Sentinels
StarBlazers
Battle of the Planets 
Space Ghost
The Herculoids
Johnny Quest
Ark II
Space Academy
Jason Star of Command
Flash Gordon
Thunder the Barbarian


----------

